# Infinito 2010 vs 2011



## Huluban (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

great to read your very strong arguments on the "virtues" of Infinito. I will buy an Infinito myself next week, after almost 15 years out of the racing/sportive activity. I did practice mtb/xc/forrest and cyclocross. For those who are real Bianchi funs, I will just say I contemplated/tested a range of four bikes (Synapse, Roubaix SL2, CLX 2.0) and in the end I made up my mind for the Infinito. I did not ride tested the Infinito yet (I did only an equivalent frame design/size of Via Nirone Alu7/53 cm), but a lot of input has been taken from you guys, and I thank you for posting such convincing arguments.:thumbsup: 

Since I am very close to the moment of purchasing an Infinito Athena 11s 2011 next week, could you pls give me some hints/advice on what I should carefully look at in order to be sure I will end up with an '11 and not an '10 Infinito Athena? Anything else except the wheelset (Fulcrum R5, not R7 like in '10) and the frame paint? 

All ideas would be more than welcome, probably not just for me, but to other possible future bianchistis.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

You already know the difference in the frame paint - the '11s have the black in the corners that the '10s don't have. And the wheels. If the bike you see has the '11 paint and the R5 wheels it's an '11 unless a shop goes to an awful lot of trouble to take off the parts and put different components onto the '11 frame.

Hopefully we'll _both_ be able to post pics of our new Infinitos shortly - I'm gonna finalize my buy next week. Ultegra 59cm in Red


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Huluban said:


> Since I am very close to the moment of purchasing an Infinito Athena 11s 2011 next week, could you pls give me some hints/advice on what I should carefully look at in order to be sure I will end up with an '11 and not an '10 Infinito Athena?


2010 Athena is 11s Ultrashift.
2011 Athena is 11s Powershift.

2010 5 - 2011 1 in the upshift game, IOW.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

kbwh said:


> 2010 Athena is 11s Ultrashift.
> 2011 Athena is 11s Powershift.
> 
> 2010 5 - 2011 1 in the upshift game, IOW.


Exactly! Campagnolo 2011 groupsets veloce, centaur and athena are POWERshift, which is downgrade to previous ULTRAshift.

So, go for the Ultrashift 2010...

I had ordered the 2010 centaur shifters and the ebay shop sent me the new 2011 powershift. Ahhhhhh:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

imitsus said:


> I had ordered the 2010 centaur shifters and the ebay shop sent me the new 2011 powershift. Ahhhhhh:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:



Brutal.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A fix could be to get the spare right chorus shifter body and mech and move the brake lever over. Money well spent, maybe?

EDIT: It's actually the Record, part no EC-RE100.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

kbwh said:


> A fix could be to get the spare right chorus shifter body and mech and move the brake lever over. Money well spent, maybe?
> 
> EDIT: It's actually the Record, part no EC-RE100.


Thanks for info, I ve decided that I ll move on to 11s for sure. As I race only mountain bike (occasionally), I use road bike for training, I can live with powershift, but I d like 11s. Until then, no mods are allowed :cryin:


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

ok I couldnt resist

How much would that spare part cost?
:blush2:


----------



## Huluban (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies, especially to those that are answering my question. I hope that very soon I will be able to put up some pictures with the peculiar details of 2011 Infinito Athena 11s.

Ciao!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

imitsus said:


> ok I couldnt resist
> 
> How much would that spare part cost?
> :blush2:


Guesstimate EUR110.

Edit: http://www.mybiketinley.com/Campagnolo-Ec-Re100-11-Right-RecCho-Bdy_p_21797.html


----------



## Huluban (Feb 25, 2011)

*This is my Infinito!*

Thanks again to all those that wrote so convincingly about the virtues of Bianchi Infinito. After around 7 months of extensive research and some tests, I decided for an Infinito Athena 11s. It arrived yesterday, and today I took her for the first 60 km session. Amazing ... a piece of art.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

pics...???


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I bought an Infinito last August with the Shimano 6700 gruppo from my LBS for $3K. I couldn't see paying an extra $1600 just for the Athena gruppo. Seems to me like Bianchi milked that one. Then, I saw the clearance price of the Infinito on Evans Cycles with the Athena gruppo going for $2299 just before Christmas. That was just a little half the price of what the LBS was charging here in the USA. I was almost going to slam the money down to buy another Infinito, but I figured I'd have two identical frames with just the gruppo being the difference, so I decided against it.


----------

